# Help, traction control dash warning light!



## TT-Donna (Feb 4, 2010)

Ive had my mk1 tt 1.8 225 about a week now and have noticed that the traction control warning light comes on when I drive normally and stays on untill I turn the engine off! Sometimes when I drive the car it won't come on and other times it's on continuously! I'm going to book it in coz it needs a service, but I was wondering if anyone might know what it could be so I'm more propared. When the light stays on, pressing the ESP button dose nothing. Dose this mean I have no tracton control or/and abs? My traction control dose work as I have made it cut in to make sure, although I havnt tryed when the light is on continuously! Let me know what u think. Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

If its just Traction control , then ABS should work , you probably have a failing longitudinal or lateral sensor, a fault scan should highlight the problem.

If its TC and ABS, then you maybe have an ABS sensor playing up and again a fault scan should tell you whats wrong.


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

I've unfortunately gained this problem within a couple of weeks of owning my mk1 225 TT. Getting the dealer to sort this under warranty which I expect will involve using the VAG com or whatever it is that reads historic and non-cleared error codes.

If its anything like my previous Ford Puma its going to be a dodgy ABS sensor on the ABS ring on one or more of the hubs. I've not tried if ABS or traction control functions whilst the the light is permanently lit in the dash. It happens just as *TT-Donna* describes, with the light only going off after turning the car off then on again.

Sometimes doesn't happen at all - this weekend over 300 miles covered and no dash light! I can't conclude it but it might be happening when going over speed bumps or potholes on uneven road.

Anyone had a resolution yet?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

It will not be an ABS issue if you dont have an ABS light on. ( assuming of course the ABS Light does work)

ESP lights on their own are generally a lateral or longitudinal sensor or something that is input into the ESP system that the ABS system doesnt require.


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

Ah! So the ABS and traction control (ESP) dash lights are _not_ the same? :?

Well my dash light is definitely the traction control light because its the same light that goes on and off when I press the ESP button on the dashboard whilst the car is behaving normally.

Hopefully the computer will throw an error code and direct us to the source of the problem that can be resolved.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

I have a g419 that goes dicky in the cold weather... it's fine again in the summer, or even about dinnertime if the cockpit has been warmed up... belive it was something to do with condensation, still got a sensor i need to fit to solve the problem !!


----------



## dervbas (Oct 24, 2010)

Code check said that it was a sticking valve on the _hydraulic pump_ that controls the traction control. This piece of equipment has to be replaced at around £600 for the part.

I italicalise the above term because I'm going off memory how the mechanic described what the error code meant.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

ah right, haldex controller...(thats the pump that pressurises the hydrolic fluid used by the haldex unit)..

right 600 outch... in my opinion you have 3 options:-

1) Get the Haldex pump "Blue" for 575+vat http://www.awesome-gti.co.uk/product.php?xProd=3850 (MY FAVOURTE OPTION as it puts more power to the rear wheels and it's great on the road.. put a post up

2) Pay audi 600+ for a new standard unit (to me thats bonkers when there is the performance one available from haldex directly at the same price)

3) put a post up asking if anyone has one for sale, they do come up abit when people have changed to the blue unit. i sold mine last year for 80quid. had no intention of selling it but someone was in need so helped them out. ya never know ya may get lucky.

good luck.


----------

